

Yet Another “Material Design” Framework? (Expand.js) - mattroth
http://expandjs.com/

======
expandjs
Not a framework.

expand.js is just a library that provides independent web components which can
be used instead of standard HTML tags and a few modules to ease the vanilla
JavaScript coding.

You could build an app using only what expand.js provides, however you can
also build an app in whichever framework/OS you wish and use only a button
(<mat-button> instead of <button>) from the whole thing.

